# Certina DS First Automatic 200M/660Ft WR



## tzagu (Mar 19, 2008)

This is my new addition to my collection, I love this watch... enjoy the pics


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*Looks great!* :-! Got any wrist shots?


----------



## HogRider (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Saw those in another thread - pics look great! :-!


----------



## tzagu (Mar 19, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> *Looks great!* :-! Got any wrist shots?


not yet, I'll post some as soon as I'll get a good one


----------



## tzagu (Mar 19, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> *Looks great!* :-! Got any wrist shots?


Added some wrist shots with a new strap (rubber) for swimming


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

tzagu said:


> Added some wrist shots with a new strap (rubber) for swimming


Very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for the pics. :-!


----------



## Baker2000 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks for sharing


----------



## tzagu (Mar 19, 2008)

lume shot and a new SS bracelet


----------

